# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  المنظومات المطبوعة في متن اللغة ؟

## البسام

السلام عليكم ، وبارك الله تعالى في الجميع .
ما المنظومات (المطبوعة) في متن اللغة ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
- نظم الفصيح لابن المرحل ( موطأة الفصيح ) 1300 بيت تقريبا.
- نظم الفصيح لابن أبي الحديد 800 بيت تقريبا.
- نظم الفصيح لابن جابر الأعمى 1680 بيت تقريبا ( ذكر عبد السلام هارون أنه مطبوع، وأحسبه وهما ).
- المقصور والممدود لابن دريد
- المقصور والممدود لابن مالك 150 بيتا تقريبا.
- المقصور والممدود لابن جابر 200 بيت تقريبا.
- نظم كفاية المتحفظ للخويي 1500 بيت تقريبا ( لم أرها مطبوعة )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

- نظم فقه اللغة للثعالبي لسكيرج التجاني.
- نظم مثلث الكلام لابن مالك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

- نظم الواوي واليائي لابن النحاس (ينسب سهوا لابن مالك)
- الاعتضاد في الفرق بين الظاء والضاد لابن مالك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

- نظم مثلث قطرب لعبد العزيز المغربي ( ولغيره أيضا ).

----------


## البسام

شكر الله تعالى لك ، وبارك فيك .
أين يوجد نظم فقه اللغة ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
هنا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=381451

----------


## البسام

شكرًا على هذا العِلْقِ النفيس .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شكر الله لك
وأيضا من المنظومات المفيدة جدا على اختصارها:
- تذكرة الحفاظ في بعض مترادف الألفاظ لسعيد بن نبهان الحضرمي في 211 بيت.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=13660

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

- نظم الفوائد لابن مالك
http://www.4shared.com/file/28164638/ca35dd7e/___.html

----------


## البسام

باركك الله تعالى .
هل شرح نظم المقصور والممدود لابن مالك ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
النظم نفسه لابن مالك، وهي همزية على بحر الطويل أولها:
بدأت بحمد الله فهو سناء .......... وللنطق منه بهجة وبهاء

----------


## البسام

أَجِدْ على طلاب العلم بجداك الفائض ببيان اسم أحد شروحه غير المطولة ، ورابطه الهادي إليه إن كان موجودًا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شرحها الشيخ أحمد الشنقيطي شرحا مختصرا وطبع في خاتمة الإعلام بمثلث الكلام.
ويمكنك تحميله من هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=10286

----------


## البسام

باركك الله تعالى .
اطلعت على نظم فقه اللغة ، فوجدته يحتاج إلى من يحل خطه ، فهل ثمة أحد يقوم  بذلك ؟

----------


## التلميد

شيخنا أبامالك حفظك الله هل نظم ابن أبي الحديد مطبوع وأين يوجد
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شيخنا الفاضل
نعم طبع طبعة وحيدة في مجلة معهد المخطوطات، ولكنها طبعة مليئة بالتصحيفات.
وقد كتبته كاملا على الوورد، وصححت ما استطعت من تصحيفاته، ولكن بقيت مواضع غير يسيرة.
ولعلي أرفعه لكم.

----------


## التلميد

هذه بشرى سارة حفظكم الله أينما كنتم وبارك في أعمالكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نظم فصيح ثعلب لابن أبي الحديد :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=66955

----------


## التلميد

شكرك سعيك هذه دعوة كان ابن شهاب يدعو بها اللهم إني أسألك أن ترزقه من كل خير أحاط به علمك في الدنيا والآخرة
وأسألك أن تجيره من كل شر أحاط به علمك في الدنيا والآخرة
المصدر كتاب المعرفة والتاريخ (للبسوي)ج1ص 623 ت أكرم ضياء العمري

----------


## البسام

> باركك الله تعالى .
> اطلعت على نظم فقه اللغة ، فوجدته يحتاج إلى من يحل خطه ، فهل ثمة أحد يقوم بذلك ؟


 من يكون ابن بجدة هذه الأمر ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لعل الشيخ أبا مالك ينظر في هذا النظم ويعطينا رأيه:
ثمار المزهر

----------


## البسام

> لعل الشيخ أبا مالك ينظر في هذا النظم ويعطينا رأيه:
> ثمار المزهر


جزاك الله تعالى خيرًا .

----------

